# birmingham alabama event



## brindlepit58 (Jul 18, 2010)

pitbull owner and rescue get-ttogether, i believe its sometime in october , not sure if we are going to be allowed to have it so once i find out, i will let everyone know more details, trying to raise money for lawyer to fight BSL


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

we're from MS so we will come!


----------



## brindlepit58 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks appreciate it. need all the support we can get for this mess. like i said i will post the date when i find out


----------



## Mhmmlissy (Feb 16, 2011)

Four hours south from Birmingham, near Atmore, but I will definitely be there with my boys and girls


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

I live in Mississippi also. There are never any bully events close and I have been dying to go to one. Please keep us posted. I would love to be there.


----------

